# Pilar...



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

is your elk quarantined and if so, why?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

state vet was called not by me to come and test it for 3 diffrent test , only one that is still out is CWD as it was a in state elk from a trapper , check out the internet on CWD THE HUNT WAS FUN I HAD A GOOD TIME WOULD DO IT AGAIN WITH THE SAME PEOPLE I AM HAPPY EXCEPT MAYBE NO ELK MEAT " WHICH WAS THE WHOLE IDEA NOT A TROPHY HUNT "


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

pilar said:


> state vet was called not by me to come and test it for 3 diffrent test , only one that is still out is CWD as it was a in state elk from a trapper , check out the internet on CWD THE HUNT WAS FUN I HAD A GOOD TIME WOULD DO IT AGAIN WITH THE SAME PEOPLE I AM HAPPY EXCEPT MAYBE NO ELK MEAT " WHICH WAS THE WHOLE IDEA NOT A TROPHY HUNT "


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I killed a free roaming (ok Chase that?) Texas Elk last yer and I didn't have to quarantine it. Seem strange.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh man.. that's weird... let us know the final outcome.. CWD is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yes it is WHY ME*



bigfishtx said:


> I killed a free roaming (ok Chase that?) Texas Elk last yer and I didn't have to quarantine it. Seem strange.


it came in was red flagged , that is all i know , i called to try to find the point of origine but got no answer on that hwell: had a good hunt was fun great people but call the state as i don't know why it was red flagged ? have had mexico deer flagged for ticks ask to ag dept


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Dude, you are snakebit.

#6. Elk quarantined.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Pilar where did this start? I mean who would have even thought to check it?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Pilar where did this start? I mean who would have even thought to check it?


prolly obama


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> prolly obama


***????? I've got Elk on my property and i would like to know what in the Heck is goin on!


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. It probably just got flagged for testing as the TPWD is testing animals to ensure there is no CWD outbreak. According to this website: 
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/diseases/cwd/

"TPWD has been conducting surveys of hunter-kill animals since 2002 and has collected more than 7300 samples (as of 31 August 2005). In total, there have been over 9400 samples, both hunter-kill and private samples, tested in Texas to date, and no positives have been found."

Earl


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Pilar where did this start? I mean who would have even thought to check it?


:question: poof, r,r,r,r,


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Any new status, Pilar? I am going to Bernharts in the morning to find out more about your CWD concern and will post the findings.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

pilar said:


> state vet was called not by me to come and test it for 3 diffrent test , only one that is still out is CWD as it was a in state elk from a trapper , check out the internet on CWD THE HUNT WAS FUN I HAD A GOOD TIME WOULD DO IT AGAIN WITH THE SAME PEOPLE I AM HAPPY EXCEPT MAYBE NO ELK MEAT " WHICH WAS THE WHOLE IDEA NOT A TROPHY HUNT "


Just to clarify I am not *the* state vet, or even associated with that state agency.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Yeah shame on you State Vet, what have you done with Pilar's elk? He isn't to be found "next to the potatoes" is he?

Sorry, I couldn't resist...

:rotfl:



State_Vet said:


> Just to clarify I am not *the* state vet, or even associated with that state agency.


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Pilar?? Status??


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Somehow I knew Stumpy had a "hand" in this.



TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dude, that is a personal fowl ''illegal use of the hands'' on the keyboard..:rotfl:


Trouthunter said:


> Somehow I knew Stumpy had a "hand" in this.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

This doesn't sound good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> This doesn't sound good.


nope. there's laws against taking advantage of handicapped people, aint there?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> nope. there's laws against taking advantage of handicapped people, aint there?


All I got to say is, "where'd the red dots go?"

Brandon


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Can I lend a hand?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Pilar, put your response back up.........I just went to get my popcorn going, came back and it was gone........

This is very interesting, but reading your posts gives me a headache........


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Pilar, put your response back up.........I just went to get my popcorn going, came back and it was gone........
> 
> This is very interesting, but reading your posts gives me a headache........


OK, we should have quoted pilar... hard to believe he knew how to delete a post he put up.. .LMAO ok, probably a mod.. it was a doozy

fyi, state vet, RR, TH.. mine and chase this post were directed at a deleted pilar post.. TH will be able to see it


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Dude, that is a *personal fowl* ''illegal use of the hands'' on the keyboard..:rotfl:


Is that like having your own private chicken?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*live & learne*



Team X-TREME said:


> Pilar?? Status??


burn me once on a canned hunt sham on me / burn me on a canned pen raised elk shame on me again neaver again h:h:h:, END OF IT NEVER NEVER AGAIN PLEASE STOP THE CANNED STUFF AS ONE ELK WAS SICK , GOOD LUCK ON ANY OTHER HUNTS , PER OUR PHONE TALK DON'T POST , CALL OR EMAIL ME.............................. YOU HAVE LOST MY BUISNESS h:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> burn me once on a canned hunt sham on me / burn me on a canned pen raised elk shame on me again neaver again h:h:h:, END OF IT NEVER NEVER AGAIN PLEASE STOP THE CANNED STUFF AS ONE ELK WAS SICK , GOOD LUCK ON ANY OTHER HUNTS , PER OUR PHONE TALK DON'T POST , CALL OR EMAIL ME.............................. YOU HAVE LOST MY BUISNESS h:


Hopefully you at least get a refund.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Is there a law against taking advantage of handicapped elk??? 



InfamousJ said:


> nope. there's laws against taking advantage of handicapped people, aint there?


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Spoke with Bernharts today.......no report of CWD??? Interesting........


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Why should there be a refund?

He booked a hunt for a 300 inch elk and he took a 302 inch elk and posted up that he was happy with it at the time.

Now granted the original ad listed it as a one time type opportunity at an amazingly low price - and shortly after the same opportunity came up for a bigger bull at the same low price.

I'm not going to rag on the businessman for that though - show me any other outfitter offering 300-340 inch bulls for $1595? I know of one selling them right now (live) for $2100ea.

Something seems to have come up with the processor, testing, something I don't know but that isn't the fault of the outfitter.

I honestly don't understand what happened (based on the posts that have been put up) from the point that the animal was taken to the processor and to be fair I don't think the outfitter does either.

Earl



Too Tall said:


> Hopefully you at least get a refund.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Texas animal Health commistion*



Team X-TREME said:


> Spoke with Bernharts today.......no report of CWD??? Interesting........


talk with www.tahc.state.us.com not bernharts , :idea: or just post my last email to you


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> prolly obama


More than likely. He's trying to cut out the competition so his line of chicken and Elk Fingers can take over market share....


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Darn thing won't let me edit it anymore for some reason, guess there is a time limit or something.

At any rate, I should clarify my post. A refund of some type would I think be in order if the animal is definitely sick or deseased. There just isn't enough information in the threads for me to make that determination so I'll leave that between the parties involved and hope they can work something out.

Earl



Earl said:


> Why should there be a refund?
> 
> He booked a hunt for a 300 inch elk and he took a 302 inch elk and posted up that he was happy with it at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> talk with www.tahc.state.us.com not bernharts , :idea: or just post my last email to you


so does your elk have a specific disease? are you not geting any elk meat back? what is the deal with the buzzard farm you mentioned earlier?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> More than likely. He's trying to cut out the competition so his line of chicken and Elk Fingers can take over market share....


white meat obama fingers? come on now... even I know thems fake. :rotfl:

pilar, is the meat gone or will you get to eat it?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gawd I hate pullin up the rear....come on boys....I been fishin! :biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea I read it J...I was hoping I couldn't go to jail for picking on Stumpy, that would be awful. 



TH


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*You will NEVER see this again.*

Good !!!! sorry to hear pilar the first picture looked like mad elk disease


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

airbornxpress said:


> Good !!!! sorry to hear pilar the first picture looked like mad elk disease


so his meat has cwd? who knows? alrighty now.. googling bernharts and calling them manana. :rotfl:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Y'ALL NEED TO BRUSH UP ON GAME LAWES*



InfamousJ said:


> so his meat has cwd? who knows? alrighty now.. googling bernharts and calling them manana. :rotfl:


READ UP ON ELK & DEER IN HB 3330 AND YOU WILL FIND MY COMPLAINT ABOUT MY HUNT AND THE PEOPLE INVOLVED :question:AND WHY THE ELK WAS RED TAGGED


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Dude.......*



pilar said:


> READ UP ON ELK & DEER IN HB 3330 AND YOU WILL FIND MY COMPLAINT ABOUT MY HUNT AND THE PEOPLE INVOLVED :question:AND WHY THE ELK WAS RED TAGGED


1. WHO TOLD YOU THE ELK HAD CWD?

2. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE MEAT AND THE HORNS?

3. WHERE IS THE MEAT NOW?

:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I have never been more confused.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> 1. WHO TOLD YOU THE ELK HAD CWD?
> 
> 2. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE MEAT AND THE HORNS?
> 
> ...


read the bill
read the bill
read the bill

take a few asprin when you quit


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> I have never been more confused.


with the trolling it's understandable!

X10


----------



## hermosablue (Dec 9, 2005)

Been lurking for 5yrs now, and has to be one of the most confusing lurks I have lurked on.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I read the bill.....*



waterspout said:


> read the bill
> read the bill
> read the bill
> 
> take a few asprin when you quit


Mentions nothing of the fake name of Pilar and an Elk that was killed on a canned hunt.......LMAO...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Mentions nothing of the fake name of Pilar and an Elk that was killed on a canned hunt.......LMAO...


right.. it doesn't mention him,, it was before sept 1 when it was written. Asking him anything farther is a waste of your time left before carpal tunnel sets in. lmao!:cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pilar, why do you dodge the question of whether or not your meat tested for cwd? is the meat in your freezer now?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> is the meat in your freezer now?


I heard he got the meat canned......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Brandon


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I must spread some before giving it to Chase This again... rotflmao!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

DUDES _ you gotta be kidding me here Just look at every single one of his other posts they all end up whacked out just like this one


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> pilar, why do you dodge the question of whether or not your meat tested for cwd? is the meat in your freezer now?


Bout a Nozy sumbeeech arntcha? :biggrin:


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

I killed a deer last year in Brownwood Texas and took it to the local processer to have it processed. The game warden was there asking everyone that dropped off a deer if she could take a sample of the brain to check for Chronic Wasting Disease. They took my contact information and said they would call me if it tested positive. I never heard from them so I guess the test were negative.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> I heard he got the meat canned......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Brandon


ohhh cool... might make some money selling it with a catchy brand like May*Tag* Elk... works for cheese.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Bout a Nozy sumbeeech arntcha? :biggrin:


cwd is not to be taken lightly... it's no good for Texas. As far as I can google, no cases yet.. correct me if I am wrong. he hasn't stated any results yet and if he has the meat, that'd be a negative...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

pilar said:


> READ UP ON ELK & DEER IN HB 3330 AND YOU WILL FIND MY COMPLAINT ABOUT MY HUNT AND THE PEOPLE INVOLVED :question:AND WHY THE ELK WAS RED TAGGED


how about quit beating around the bush and answer the questions posed to you instead of re-directing?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> cwd is not to be taken lightly... it's no good for Texas. As far as I can google, no cases yet.. correct me if I am wrong. he hasn't stated any results yet and if he has the meat, that'd be a negative...


did you reead the bill?

Supporters say: third Paragraph

:rotfl:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*blam the law breakers*

1. read orginal post 
2. elk was killed under a high fence 
3.it was red tagged and no one could come up with a health certificate= a red tag hb 3330 
4 meat horns and all was boxed tested and dumped in a safe zone 
5. ? y'all should contact the seller !!!!! ask him the rest


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> cwd is not to be taken lightly... it's no good for Texas. As far as I can google, no cases yet.. correct me if I am wrong. he hasn't stated any results yet and if he has the meat, that'd be a negative...


Well if it was tainted i'm sure that the 2cooler meat inspector that Quarantined this Canned Elk would certainly let us know-I absolutely Know he would let us know!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

pilar said:


> 1. read orginal post
> 2. elk was killed under a high fence
> 3.it was red tagged and no one could come up with a health certificate= a red tag hb 3330
> 4 meat horns and all was boxed tested and dumped in a safe zone
> 5. ? y'all should contact the seller !!!!! ask him the rest


United States Tax Codes are easier to understand than your posts.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Man, you are worse than Spout.......*



pilar said:


> 1. read orginal post
> 2. elk was killed under a high fence
> 3.it was red tagged and no one could come up with a health certificate= a red tag hb 3330
> 4 meat horns and all was boxed tested and dumped in a safe zone
> 5. ? y'all should contact the seller !!!!! ask him the rest


I thought you just stepped out of the truck and shot it.

Was the actual tag red? If not WHO RED FLAGGED THE ANIMAL?

So, you are saying you spent alot of money to jump out of a truck, shoot a large animal and now have nothing??????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

me think from the confusion Pilar is giving me.. Seller never had Elk tested after new law. Pilar shot Elk,, Elk was seized.. Seller who knows now.. 

Me wonder if seller got fined?

Am I warm Pilar


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Who is the seller?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I think the safe zone dump is the buzzard pile. this story is getting worse by the minute. rs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you dont test the meat, although the meat would not be eaten if positive.. they take brain samples.. you can't do a CWD test to a live animal.. or so I thought.. might need to start googling again.. LMAO

FYI, there are no known CWD cases in Texas still, is that about to change?







and that is why the importing of deer is forbidden now as well


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Link to the bill.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Me thinks spout nailed it, usda inspector must have been called when elk was taken to processor, the only other time I saw horns thrown awy with an animal was with anthrax. rs


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Link to the bill.


Did you read it? :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok, they can be tested when moved into the state meaning it must be a live test that is available, brain material after it dies.



> (b) Rules adopted under this section must:
> (1) require each person who moves elk in this state to have elk tested for chronic wasting disease or other diseases as determined by the commission;
> (2) be designed to protect the health of the elk population in this state; and
> (3) include provisions for testing, identification, transportation, and inspection under the disease surveillance program.
> ...



​


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

well here i am ....everybody sit down and take a deep breath....

elk has to have a certificate
after it was shot
outfitter could not produce certificate
no processor would take possesion of meat so it was chit canned..
outfitter made money 
Pilar got to shoot his gun

ok back to work:walkingsm


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



"The Marshall" said:


> well here i am ....everybody sit down and take a deep breath....
> 
> elk has to have a certificate
> after it was shot
> ...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

"moves elk in this state", sounds like has to be tested from previous ranch, that could also be a Texas ranch, before it can be transported to another ranch in Texas. Who knows, spout you need to go to work for CSI Pasadena. rs


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

"The Marshall" said:


> outfitter could not produce certificate


Doesn't say much about the outfitter. He should be willing to "pen" that certificate on the wall.

:rotfl:

Brandon


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

"The Marshall" said:


> well here i am ....everybody sit down and take a deep breath....
> 
> elk has to have a certificate
> after it was shot
> ...


Oh geez,, read my post B,,, I said that.. what r you the spigonese translator champion now. :rotfl:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

waterspout said:


> me think from the confusion Pilar is giving me.. Seller never had Elk tested after new law. Pilar shot Elk,, Elk was seized.. Seller who knows now..
> 
> Me wonder if seller got fined?
> 
> Am I warm Pilar


1. seller was ask to produce a point of origine whould'nt = red tag 
2. elk was classifided as better safe tHen sorry = dump 
3. seller will be contacted THAT IS ALL I KNOW 
4. I BOUGHT THE ANIMALE , WAS CALLED! IT WAS RED TAGGED = NO MEAT , HORNS


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

would the outfitter be the seller ???


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

hate to hear/read that. BUT,, look at the bright side.. it's made for some good topic on 2cool for the last couple of weeks. And you did get Picture with a 300 plus.. lol sorry amigo,, may as well laugh now though.... Here have a cold picture beer. :brew: sorry it isn't a pitcher of beer! lol


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like that deal was more useless than a rabbit with a pancake on his head.
Hope the outfitter makes it up to you.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Oh geez,, read my post B,,, I said that.. what r you the spigonese translator champion now. :rotfl:


 lol....... everybody has to be something


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OK, this has gotten weirder. Where's extreme?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*From the original 300" 5x5 Thread*



Team X-TREME said:


> I give 2Coolers the chance of a lifetime to shoot a 300-Class bull elk for 1/2 price


Hum, if it's too good to be true. I'd be seaking a refund on that "chance of a lifetime".

Brandon


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Shouldn't an outfitter have all of that stuff ready and know the law in regards to the meat?


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

pilar said:


> 1. seller was ask to produce a point of origine whould'nt = red tag
> 2. elk was classifided as better safe tHen sorry = dump
> 3. seller will be contacted THAT IS ALL I KNOW
> 4. I BOUGHT THE ANIMALE , WAS CALLED! IT WAS RED TAGGED = NO MEAT , HORNS


sorry that had to happen bro...........

thats more screwed up than Robo's tackle box.......... :walkingsm


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> Shouldn't an outfitter have all of that stuff ready and know the law in regards to the meat?


if not, surely he has broken some sort of federal game import/export law!!!!!!!!!!!! do you take debit cards officer.....

man thats gonna hurt....especially with all the JGW's on this thread:walkingsm


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Hum, if it's too good to be true. I'd be seaking a refund on that "chance of a lifetime".
> 
> Brandon


Now we know why it was 1/2 price...

You get the pleasure of shootin and that's where it stops.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Hum, *if it's too good to be true*. I'd be seaking a refund on that "chance of a lifetime".
> 
> Brandon


And there you have it.. as the old saying goes,,,,,,,


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Surely the Outfitter that is responsible for the hunt will make it up to you-prolly should send you to a more Up to date Kill ranch though!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

The point here is the boys learned em self somethin. You gottta have a health cert to bring this game in just like a horse at a horse show. Just like flying a dog into Mexico. 
It took you 30 posts to figure it out but you gained the knowledge none the less. It's all good.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Does anybody know what happened to the other bull that was killed on the same place? The 340 bull killed like a week later. I wonder if she gets the horns and meat.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Big Mike M said:


> Does anybody know what happened to the other bull that was killed on the same place? The 340 bull killed like a week later. I wonder if she gets the horns and meat.


Dayumit-I'm not going there........


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*This one?*



Big Mike M said:


> Does anybody know what happened to the other bull that was killed on the same place? The 340 bull killed like a week later. I wonder if she gets the horns and meat.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=237456


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

See, I thought the lesson here was, don't take elk to a processor. 

Glad someone cleared that up.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Big Mike M said:


> Does anybody know what happened to the other bull that was killed on the same place? The 340 bull killed like a week later. I wonder if she gets the horns and meat.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Do I need to start a "Petra" post? :slimer:



Ernest said:


> See, I thought the lesson here was, don't take elk to a processor.
> 
> Glad someone cleared that up.


True dat...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Team X-Treme!


--- Are you going to make this right for Pilar?

--I know for sure I would as an outfitter..........................and sponsor.............!

--I would man up and at least refund or something and not leave him hanging. 

Sure hope the other 2cooler didn't have the same run around--this is bad from what I have just read.

I first thought "Well Cool" a cheap hunt.........................now I am glad I PASSED on a "300" Elk in South Tx.--Hunted it for 3 weekends at about $800 of gas and time on a "Good Price Hunt" only to find on my 4th trip to smack him on a real hunt--calling and stalking--finally saw him on a game cam I set out--He was skinny and sick looking and told the Owner I would have to PASS on it--and told them if they knew the problem--shame on them--got my $ back except for the $800 in gas and my frickin time!!! Bad deal! Bad business.

That is the way I see it. .02

swamp


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*tp&w WILL contact her*



Big Mike M said:


> Does anybody know what happened to the other bull that was killed on the same place? The 340 bull killed like a week later. I wonder if she gets the horns and meat.


 let the law contact her , they are watching xtrem real close now i hope she get to keep it ,:cheers:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> prolly obama


 yep


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

If that elk has CWD, I will absolutely refund every penny. If if does not, I look forward to apologies from all of you....Deal? C'mon....."man up," right?

I cannot believe y'all are buying into this. Pilar is just upset because another 2Cooler got a good deal, too. 

Pilar, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

As a true Texan and a loyal 2cooler I am willing to dispose of any undocumented elk in this state free of charge.

I will then host a bbq in honor of all the fallen elk. Any one want to help me out?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*read HB3330*



Team X-TREME said:


> If that elk has CWD, I will absolutely refund every penny. If if does not, I look forward to apologies from all of you....Deal? C'mon....."man up," right?
> 
> I cannot believe y'all are buying into this. Pilar is just upset because another 2Cooler got a good deal, too.
> 
> Pilar, you should be ashamed of yourself.


call the game warden & TAHC , and send me &them the elk health documents , i called you about the sick elk it was your choice ! i look foward to YOUR apologies to 2cool 
i will fax all documents and email the rest !


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you saying that your elk has CWD, Pilar? Yes, or no? If no, I am looking forward to lots of apologies. 

I am REALLY looking forward to this...... 

My prediction..... Pilar will not provide squat. The elk does not have CWD (that is laughable!) Like I said before, if it has CWD- I will refund your $ with apology. But we all know it doesn't. 

I am surprised anyone is buying into this. 

Soooo, whats it going to be, Pilar?? CWD, or not?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that either one of you guys have to go thru this crud. Regardless of the outcome, just the bs involved puts a damper on the hunting experience and being outdoors as a whole. I hope it works out for the both of you in the long run.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a question?.........Was Pilar unable to keep his meat and horns and was this your fault X-treme?


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*This elk was SICK*



Team X-TREME said:


> Are you saying that your elk has CWD, Pilar? Yes, or no? If no, I am looking forward to lots of apologies.
> 
> I am REALLY looking forward to this......
> 
> ...


 Why didnt you put in the add (trophy elk 5x5 BUT VERY SICK LOOKING) and you are a site sponsor???


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

To date, there has not been one case of CWD in elk in Texas and Pilar has got folks in an uproar with his ramblings. I would imagine if any animal was tested positive for CWD, everything would get confiscated. 

After this shakes out, you will all see what kind of person Pilar is, and I look forward to the apologies.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*no just state lacked a permit*



Team X-TREME said:


> Are you saying that your elk has CWD, Pilar? Yes, or no? If no, I am looking forward to lots of apologies.
> 
> I am REALLY looking forward to this......
> 
> ...


get your recourds in order as it is to late to get the elk back, the law is the law , call your GW , i don't want any thing from you !!!!!:cloud:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Team X-TREME said:


> To date, there has not been one case of CWD in elk in Texas and Pilar has got folks in an uproar with his ramblings. *I would imagine if any animal was tested positive for CWD, everything would get confiscated. *
> 
> After this shakes out, you will all see what kind of person Pilar is, and I look forward to the apologies.


That's what I figured too.... if indeed it is CWD, you'll go down in history. Have you called the state, or Berharts, or the inspector he is talking about? Or is this all made up on his account?

Confused as hail here.. .LOL


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Brete said:


> I have a question?.........Was Pilar unable to keep his meat and horns and was this your fault X-treme?


X2


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Team X-TREME said:


> To date, there has not been one case of CWD in elk in Texas and Pilar has got folks in an uproar with his ramblings. I would imagine if any animal was tested positive for CWD, everything would get confiscated.
> 
> After this shakes out, you will all see what kind of person Pilar is, and I look forward to the apologies.


You still didn't answer my questions???......


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

airbornxpress said:


> Why didnt you put in the add (trophy elk 5x5 BUT VERY SICK LOOKING) and you are a site sponsor???


You just dont get it, do you.....

There was nothing wrong with this bull except he was turning over my feeders daily. Sick looking?? Did you see the photo's, or are you just wanting to add your .02??

I have nothing more to add, but I will absolutely refund $ if it has CWD.

Lesson learned. Never, never, never again.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Team X-TREME said:


> Are you saying that your elk has CWD, Pilar? Yes, or no? If no, I am looking forward to lots of apologies.
> 
> I am REALLY looking forward to this......
> 
> ...


 i THINK what the deal is ,he paid YOU to kill an elk then he took it to get it prossesed, where they asked him for a certificate that YOU didnt give him ,then they took HIS elk HE paid YOU for, if im rite YOU'RE at fault .:cop:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Team X-TREME said:


> You just dont get it, do you.....
> 
> There was nothing wrong with this bull except he was turning over my feeders daily. Sick looking?? Did you see the photo's, or are you just wanting to add your .02??
> 
> ...


If there was nothing wrong with the bull, why doesn't he have his meat and horns?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

seabo said:


> i THINK what the deal is ,he paid YOU to kill an elk then he took it to get it prossesed, where they asked him for a certificate that YOU didnt give him ,then they took HIS elk HE paid YOU for, if im rite YOU'RE at fault .:cop:


X2


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Brete said:


> You still didn't answer my questions???......


How on earth would I know?? Why dont you ask Pilar? Duh.

Cat got your tongue, Pilar? CWD, or not?? You made a big stink about this.....see it through, Brother. You have to tell the folks that it doesn't have CWD. C'mon..... "Man up," Pilar.

I am looking forward to your response. We all are......


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Pilar, you have had your 15 minutes of fame.....now kindly let everyone know the bull did not test positive for CWD.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

"The Marshall" said:


> well here i am ....everybody sit down and take a deep breath....
> 
> elk has to have a certificate
> after it was shot
> ...


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Diseases aside.
Was the elk confiscated because of sloppy paperwork?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Diseases aside.
> Was the elk confiscated because of sloppy paperwork?


Exactly.......can't seem to get that answer though.....

I'm gonna guess Pilar is lawyered up at this point and has been told to keep quiet.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dog ate the paperwork.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Nobody gives a chiat whether the animal was sick. Point is that you charged the guy to gun it, believing he'd get the meat and horns, and you couldn't produce the paper you are required by law to produce, so he got neither. 

If that's wrong, where is it wrong?

Canned hunts and pen raised birds are repulsive anyway. This is just another example.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Just keep quit pilar (big lawyer)*



Brete said:


> Exactly.......can't seem to get that answer though.....
> 
> I'm gonna guess Pilar is lawyered up at this point and has been told to keep quiet.....


 Hey pilar you could of went to jd cox ranches and got the same amount of meat and horns (nothing) but cheaper


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> Nobody gives a chiat whether the animal was sick. Point is that you charged the guy to gun it, believing he'd get the meat and horns, and you couldn't produce the paper you are required by law to produce, so he got neither.
> 
> If that's wrong, where is it wrong?
> 
> Canned hunts and pen raised birds are repulsive anyway. This is just another example.


The crickets are chirping.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Man....

When I saw this thread had blown up from 4 pages to 13 today I knew something must be up...

I'm still confused. HB 3330 was only an act that went into effect on 9/1 that states that the Agriculture Commission MAY pass a rule that governs the testing and transportation of elk. The act itself doesn't specify who is responsible for what and what documentation is required.

Anyone have a link to the actual rule that has been approved by the Agriculture Commission? If one hasn't been voted on and approved - then I'm more confused than ever.

Man, what a mess.

Earl



Mrschasintail said:


> "The Marshall" said:
> 
> 
> > well here i am ....everybody sit down and take a deep breath....
> ...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

As if it hasnt been asked enough already.....DID THE ELK GET TAKEN AWAY BECAUSE THE OUTFITTER DID NOT HAVE THE PAPERWORK???. Somebody please clear this up


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

123 posts and I still don't know why X-treme has not contacted TPW to, at least, get the horns for Pilar and then loaded his freezer with ribeyes. I would be $1500 worth of pizzed off if this happened to me.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

*paperwork or not??*



saltaholic said:


> As if it hasnt been asked enough already.....DID THE ELK GET TAKEN AWAY BECAUSE THE OUTFITTER DID NOT HAVE THE PAPERWORK???. Somebody please clear this up


Xtreme you seem capable of getting on here and asking your own questions or the same one of pilar, so did or didn't you have the proper documentation for the animal ?? :headknock


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

This is out of hand, guys. At this point, I will trust you have a brain and can figure out Pilar is simply upset that someone else shot another bull. I visited Bernhards on Monday and they said they were unaware of any CWD reports or bad animals. 

First it was CWD. I called Pilar to the carpet on this as I knew this was not possible....but he will not comment. I wonder why? 

Then it was a "sick elk"......but the photo's clearly show a healthy bull......but he tries again.

Now it is bad paperwork?? What next?? Looks like the majority of y'all are so quick to crucify the outfitter. If I set myself on fire, you would want more. For what? Because of what Pilar said?? 

Sadly, I am going to chalk this up as a bad decision, a loss and a lesson learned. It wont happen again. 

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> Nobody gives a chiat whether the animal was sick. Point is that you charged the guy to gun it, believing he'd get the meat and horns, and you couldn't produce the paper you are required by law to produce, so he got neither.
> 
> If that's wrong, where is it wrong?
> 
> Canned hunts and pen raised birds are repulsive anyway. This is just another example.


I can't believe that I'm agreeing with Levelwind, but he is right on the money here!!!

X-treme,

The way I see it, is that you promised a hunt to a person (no matter the cost) without ever mentioning the fact that the animal was red tagged and it was your responsibility to provide the hunter with the required health documents or making sure that the proper health documents had been filed with the proper agencies.

So, when the processor found out that the animal was red tagged and it did not have the required health documents, he did what was responsible and required by law and contacted the proper authorities as per the law as he didn't want to contaminate his other meats or possibly endanger the public. So, the elk was assumed to be unhealthy by the authorities and disposed of via the letter of the law and again it was your responsibility to provide health documents for this animal, whether or not it has CWD is not the point, it may or may not have have it, but without the health documents its automatically assumed it does as they don't want to take any chances of spreading CWD and the hunter lost his animal, his money, his time, and not even accounting for his mental anguish over this matter and its your responsibility to make it right with him.

If I were you X-treme, I would contact your legal counsel and provide them with all your info. and get ready for the storm as it is surely upon you or go ahead and refund the hunter or hunters thier monies including but not limited to compensation for time, gas, hunt, etc. as this is probably going to be the cheaper route for you. If I were you, I would consider my words and next steps very carefully. That is not a threat, but merely some words of advice as they could mean a great deal when it comes to litigation and remember that even what you say in a chat room can be used in a court room. Again, just giving you some friendly advice.

Again, CWD is not the point as it was your responsibility to provide those documents. Like the old saying goes "A sword might injure you, but a pen will destroy you!"!

X-treme, I would take a long, hard, look at your operations and make sure all your paperwork is in order before you conduct any more hunts, so that this situation doesn't happen again. I wouldn't want you to look any more irresponsible than you already do.

Either way, I hope the winds of this storm blow over for the both of you quickly and hope all is settled in a timely fashion.

Pilar,

Best of luck to you too, sir!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Team X-TREME said:


> I visited Bernhards on Monday and they said they were unaware of any CWD reports or bad animals.


Is Pilar's meat still there being processed, or has it been removed by Pilar or someone else?

Did he toss the meat an horns, did the state, or does he still have them? Hard to tell.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Can someone, anyone, PLEASE clearly state whether Pilar got to keep the horns and meat. Jeeze. And if not, why in the helll not?

Xtreme, you bout a no question answering mofo. 

Brandon


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

So Pilar didn't get his meat because Old McDonald didn't have certs for the animals on his farm?, and now Old McDonald is ragging him about it? What a deutsche bag.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

And just to clarify, Team Extreme = Old McDonald.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Can someone, anyone, PLEASE clearly state whether Pilar got to keep the horns and meat. Jeeze. And if not, why in the helll not?
> 
> Xtreme, you bout a no question answering mofo.
> 
> Brandon


yes,no,i don't no, yes.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

All I hear is the outfitter cries about chronic waste disease, sounds like registration and a shot record were more at fault, Pilar I suspect you aint gonna get no money back and thats a sad situation since Team X is a site sponsor. Is this what it comes to people? I might get banned because Mont probably won't like this, but who is wrong and who is right, sponsor or not---this is a bad story and everybody involved sounds like they are hiding behind a lawyer. I feel for D Jen, and if you want to respond to this team X, pm me and I will give you my #. THIS NEEDS TO BE SETTLED. rs


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

*hunt*



Team X-TREME said:


> This is out of hand, guys. At this point, I will trust you have a brain and can figure out Pilar is simply upset that someone else shot another bull. I visited Bernhards on Monday and they said they were unaware of any CWD reports or bad animals.
> 
> First it was CWD. I called Pilar to the carpet on this as I knew this was not possible....but he will not comment. I wonder why?
> 
> ...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Well I think everybody knows who not to use......


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pilar has said his meat ended up in the buzzard pile, xtreme says bernhart has had no bad animals.... I dunno, but I'm cornfused as a mf'r (again).. LMAO

To save my sanity and provide an easier to interpret picture visual for the two fellas....


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Personally, I think alot of apologies are owed to Team XTreme.

Ok, everyone. No one responded to my post on page 13 so I did some digging on my own.

Here is the link to HB 3330:

http://www.hro.house.state.tx.us/pdf/ba81r/hb3330.pdf

Read that. For those that don't care to, it was passed and went into effect on 9/1. It authorized the Texas Animal Health Commission (TAHC) to institute rules that govern the regulation of elk and CWD testing, procedures, inspections, etc. It states quite clearly that TAHC will do this by passing a rule.

My question on Page 13 was I wanted someone to provide me a link to that rule being voted on and passed. See I'm intimately familiar with legislation passing thru legislatures and those bastages just don't move very fast... No one posted one so I did some digging.

Please refer to this link:

http://www.tahc.state.tx.us/news/pr/2009/2009Oct_ElkCWDRulesProposed.pdf

That is a link to the *PROPOSED *regulations to be instituted and it is dated *THIS MONTH. In fact, TAHC is open for comments on the proposed regulation until November 9 with TAHC considering the rule for adoption in Austin on Dec. 8.*

In other words, there is no way in hell this scenario that is being bantered about where the elk falls under some regulations that don't even exist yet was excluded by the processor.

I'm sorry Pilar, but the facts just don't support the story dude.

And I think some people owe Team Extreme an apology.

I for one am confused no more.

Earl


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.cwd-info.org/index.php/fuseaction/policy.stateRegulations?state=TX

Lot of facts out there people are learning about through this thread...I don't know how this would apply to carcasses, but it would make sense....


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Earl, can you verify where the meat and horns are, are you calling Pilar a liar?? rs


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

RS, I don't know where the meat and horns are. Whether Pilar is lieing or not is between him and God.

All I know with 100% absolute certainty is that HB 3330 has not been implemented yet. The tagging proposed in the legislation is just that - proposed, they are still taking written comments and the earliest it is goign to be adopted is December 8 and even then they will likely say that it is effective on a future date. So I can say that that particular legislation is not the cause of Pilar not having any meat or horns. That is a 100% certifiable fact.

Now whether there is some other rule or law that is at play here (like the one that dwilliams links to) - I don't know, but it ain't HB 3330, and HB 3330 is the legislation that Pilar pointed us to. The link that dwilliams posted does refer to TAHC and I will point you to paragraph 4 of the proposed rule being adopted by TAHC that I linked to above:

*"If adopted, the proposed elk regulations would replace existing TAHC rules that are limited only to record keeping and the identification."*

Now that statement is very clear - record keeping and identification. It does not mention fines, penalties, confiscation, etc.

Earl


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Between Pilar and God?? I want to know where the meat and horns are, if they were destroyed by a state agency, I as well as many a member on this board want to know. I will say I have learned a ton from this disruptive conversation. rs


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Team X-TREME said:


> This is out of hand, guys. At this point, I will trust you have a brain and can figure out Pilar is simply upset that someone else shot another bull. I visited Bernhards on Monday and they said they were unaware of any CWD reports or bad animals.
> 
> First it was CWD. I called Pilar to the carpet on this as I knew this was not possible....but he will not comment. I wonder why?
> 
> ...


did you vote for Obama? cause you sure answer questions like he does.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Earl said:


> RS, I don't know where the meat and horns are. Whether Pilar is lieing or not is between him and God.
> 
> All I know with 100% absolute certainty is that HB 3330 has not been implemented yet. The tagging proposed in the legislation is just that - proposed, they are still taking written comments and the earliest it is goign to be adopted is December 8 and even then they will likely say that it is effective on a future date. So I can say that that particular legislation is not the cause of Pilar not having any meat or horns. That is a 100% certifiable fact.
> 
> ...


So Earl,

What you are saying is that Pilar's meat, cape, horns, etc. have been confiscated by an unknown person, processor, agency, men-in-black, aliens, TAHC, TPWD, etc.? Do you seriously believe that Pilar would be making up a story about someone confiscating his animal for unknown reasons? Why would he be willing to send all pertinent information via fax and email to X-treme if he was making this up?

Didn't you say in an earlier post that "See, I thought the lesson here was, don't take elk to a processor." and if it's not an issue with regulatory authorities then why would you make a statement regarding not taking it to a public processor to be processed? If their are no laws governing Elk or other species being transfered across state lines or from states with known populations of animals with CWD (which their are) then why not have it processed at a public processor? Wouldn't the processor in question be putting his business and livelihood at stake if he were to process an animal that had said red tag without having proper documents? Why was the animal originally Red Tagged to begin with if their were are no laws requiring it?

Earl,

I'm not trying to start a debate but I do have serious questions that require serious and factual answers. I'm all ears and will try and keep an open mind to your answers as to why all these 2cool folks need to admit that they were wrong and owe apologies to anyone about anything? These folks appear to only be calling an animal that has a tail, wags that tail, has hair, canine teeth, long nose, etc., what it is, a dog as that is what it appears to be. Their only calling it as they see it?

Do you have intimate details as to why Pilar is supposedly lying or being in anyway dishonest? Why hasen't X-treme come forward with said health documents or at least commented as to the whereabouts of those documents? His comments seem to always try and mis-direct the conversation towards someone saying that the animal has CWD, but it seems that no one has ever stated that it did or did not have CWD rather that the proper documents were never filed or processed on behalf of this animal.

Earl,

I respect your opinion and really do want to hear what you have to say. Thanks for your time and latitude in listening to my ramblings.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Tx Drake, you are confusing my posts with someone else. I never posted about not taking the animal to a processor. Its a well known fact by most that I take all of my animals to processors. This fool never has learned to process his own animals!

No one has ever claimed (to my knowledge) that this animal was imported illegaly from out of state. If intrasate, then paragraph four of the proposed legislation I pointed to is quite clear "record keeping and identification" - nothing there about confiscation or destruction, especially merely on a suspition.

Red Tagging if you read the links I presented included in legislation that is not yet adopted. If you look at the pictures taken after Pilar shot the animal, there was no red tag in the animals ear.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=235692&page=5

If I haven't proven at this point to you or anyone that cares to read those links that I posted on post # 137 (whewh) HB 3030 is not yet implemented as the rule is still a proposal and under discussion, then there isn't anything else I can do in that regard.

Extreme hasn't come forward with those documents because they simply are not required as the legislation has not been implemented.

As for where the meat and antlers are - only Pilar can provide that info. Whether you use a processor or process the meat at home, no one can realistically expect the outfitter to know where it is after you leave his gate.

As for who is saying what, Team Extreme has stated that he contacted Berhnard's on Monday and they were unaware of any problem animals, quarantined, sick, etc. Now why would he lie about that because anyone can call and check on that. If he lies he looses buiness, his way of supporting his family - now why would he do that?

I'm saying don't judge Team Extreme until you have proof and I've seen no proof.

Everytime you take an animal to the processor you are required to give a deposit and they give you a receipt. If either they or a state agency confiscated an animal - then there should be a receipt for a refunded deposit or some sort of paperwork stating why the animal was confiscated. All Pilar has to do to put it to bed forever is to post up a copy of that refund/confiscation document.

Earl


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I say under the bridge at Fat Boys, everything gets worked out there. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Where is the meat and horns----real simple---do I need to call Walker Texas Ranger? rs


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Earl,

Pilar has been a 2cooler in good standing for quite along time and as far as I know has ever had a questionable posting or thread. While on the other hand X-treme is a relatively new-comer to 2cool and already has this nasty of a controversy stirred up. Seems quite odd indeed to me! Just my humble opinion of course!


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

I understand TxDrake, I'm not calling Pilar a liar - but without documentation that shows that the animal was confiscated, by whom and why (because it wasn't for regulations that aren't law yet) I can't abide Texas Extreme being called one either. Now I don't know either of these gentlemen. Just trying to be like Fox and be "fair and balanced".

Earl


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Earl said:


> trying to be like Fox and be "fair and balanced".
> 
> Earl


If Shepard Smith shows up tomorrow, you and Xtreme are gonna be on the news with some explaining to do, I wanna be on the news too. If I can get some publicity on the Fox News Network can you imagine me as Pilar's lawyer??? Where is the meat---Where is the red tag---Who has the horns??? I say I say, where is Foghorn Leghorn?? rs


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Oh Lord, be careful before you know it instead of them hot Fox news babes we'll have Geraldo around here!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Earl said:


> Oh Lord, be careful before you know it instead of them hot Fox news babes we'll have Geraldo around here!


Now you have gone and done it Earl, I got to go to bed thinking of that hot blonde that comes on before Shep, guess I aint sleeping on my stomach tonight.sad3sm rs


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Earl said:


> Oh Lord, be careful before you know it instead of them hot Fox news babes we'll have Geraldo around here!


Geraldo! great idea! He can draw a map in the sand to where the meat and horns are, then we can kick him out of the state.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Geraldo,

Those Marines should have left his sorry arse in the Baghdad desert when they had the chance!!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

So what happened to the meat and horns???????????Only one person can answer that


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

The crickets hold the secrets.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Even IJ's explanation for dummies flow chart didn't help this situation. Which by the way was hilarious. 

I'm going to go ahead and vote this as the most convoluted thread in 2Cool history. 

We may need to issue an Amber Alert for the meat.

Brandon

P.s. Where's da meat and horns? :headknock


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Although I could be wrong, my recollection is it was that psycho-billy dude Ernesto that said "See, I thought the lesson here was, don't take elk to a processor." That sounds like him. 

I would suspect the comment was potentially intended to be humorous, but with that dude, you can never tell. With him, its either riddles, ridicule, or ritalin. 

Also, he claims he wants to shoot a giraffe. Says he is going to take it with a head shot. Anyone know a zoo that offers such opportunities?


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

OK enough was enough, I called Perry Mason this morning and here is what he found for us.

Quotes from Pilar below with the important pieces of the puzzle in bold.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*state vet was called not by me to come and test it for 3 diffrent test* , only one that is still out is CWD as *it was a in state elk from a trapper* , *check out the internet on CWD* THE HUNT WAS FUN I HAD A GOOD TIME WOULD DO IT AGAIN WITH THE SAME PEOPLE *I AM HAPPY EXCEPT MAYBE NO ELK MEAT " WHICH WAS THE WHOLE IDEA NOT A TROPHY HUNT " *
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*it came in was red flagged* , that is all i know , *i called to try to find the point of origine but got no answer on that* hwell: had a good hunt was fun great people but *call the state as i don't know why it was red flagged* ?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*READ UP ON ELK & DEER IN HB 3330 AND YOU WILL FIND MY COMPLAINT ABOUT MY HUNT AND THE PEOPLE INVOLVED :question:AND WHY THE ELK WAS RED TAGGED *
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. read orginal post 
2. elk was killed under a high fence 
3.*it was red tagged and no one could come up with a health certificate= a red tag hb 3330 
*4 *meat horns and all was boxed tested and dumped in a safe zone* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. *seller was ask to produce a point of origine whould'nt = red tag* 
2. *elk was classifided as better safe tHen sorry = dump* 
3. seller will be contacted THAT IS ALL I KNOW 
4. *I BOUGHT THE ANIMALE , WAS CALLED! IT WAS RED TAGGED = NO MEAT , HORNS* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
call the game warden & TAHC , and send me &them the elk health documents , *i called you about the sick elk it was your choice *! i look foward to YOUR apologies to 2cool 
i will fax all documents and email the rest ! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*get your recourds in order as it is to late to get the elk back, the law is the law , call your GW *, i don't want any thing from you !!!!!:cloud: __________________-------------------------------------------------------------

Now a review of the very most important comments.

*1. I AM HAPPY EXCEPT MAYBE NO ELK MEAT *
*2. state vet was called not by me*
*3. it was red tagged and no one could come up with a health certificate= a red tag hb 3330 *
*4. seller was ask to produce a point of origine whould'nt = red tag* 
*5.* *get your recourds in order as it is to late to get the elk back, the law is the law*

***6. elk was classifided as better safe tHen sorry = dump*

Perry Mason has concluded that a third party did not read the same law that Earl has provided to 2Cool. They asked Pilar to provide a health certificate and TeamExtreme could not and problaby believe that it is not legally required yet. Pilar was caught in the middle of 2 conflicting stories of whether the health certificate was required or not. Because of TeamExtreme not having a certificate, the elk was red tagged. Pilar because of what he was told and read about CWS decided to be better safe than sorry and disposed of the meat and horns. It was a meat hunt not a trophy hunt so the horns held no value and the meat was too risky. Both sides think they are right because of the confusion of what is legally required.

Perry did say he was still confused as this thread was one of his most difficult cases he as ever had to solve so he did admit, that his theory could be completely wrong.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

You boys need to keep it down to one paragragh. Knot a page full. Takes too long to catch up. 
So is the outfitter responsible for producing the Health Certificate ir knot?? It sounds as if it did knot have CWD or these boy-listers would be shouting it from the mountain tops!! LOL LOL LOL

Too bad some of these guys around here dont process their own meat.' LOL 

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> You boys need to keep it down to one paragragh. Knot a page full. Takes too long to catch up.
> So is the outfitter responsible for producing the Health Certificate ir knot??
> 
> Too bad some of these guys around here dont process their own meat.' LOL
> ...


All I know is if you find the horns/meat you will also find Brad Luby

on another note, why don't ya'll go back and check the post's Pilar has started 1/2 of them end up just like this one he always is raggin on somebody....liquor at his boat dock, neighbors dog, feed pen at the lease, former members at the lease, gps points being stolen. on and on and on..jeeez are you ever happy Pilar?????


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pilar is a bed bug infested, dog chit collecting Drama Queen.



regulator said:


> All I know is if you find the horns/meat you will also find Brad Luby
> 
> on another note, why don't ya'll go back and check the post's Pilar has started 1/2 of them end up just like this one he always is raggin on somebody....liquor at his boat dock, neighbors dog, feed pen at the lease, former members at the lease, gps points being stolen. on and on and on..jeeez are you ever happy Pilar?????


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> Pilar is a bed bug infested, dog chit collecting Drama Queen.


:rotfl::rotfl:
He does seem to attract drama. However this one sounds like the embodiment of the "broken clock is right twice a day" principle. Or maybe the "just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you". :rotfl:


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> Pilar is a bed bug infested, dog chit collecting Drama Queen.


DRAMA QUEEN ..... Bingo, BAM you win hit it right on the head. greenie your way


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Where is Pilar? :rotfl:

pilar 
Senior Member
Send Message User Lists 
*Last Activity: Today 10:33 AM
Current Activity: Viewing Thread Pilar...*


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I prefer to say that Pilar is snake-bit. Man has more bad luck than anyone I've ever met.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Yo Team X-Treme, I got a new business plan for you. Since the hunter can't keep the meat or horns of the animals they shoot on your place, just use tranquilizers. They could pose for the pic, and be done. You could then "hunt" the same elk time and time again.

Brandon


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Interesting that there has been no comment from Pilar, yet he appears to be reading the thread as I type. Hmmmmmm.

pilar 
Senior Member
Send Message User Lists 
*Last Activity: Today 11:19 AM
Current Activity: Viewing Thread Pilar...*


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hal01 said:


> Interesting that there has been no comment from Pilar, yet he appears to be reading the thread as I type. Hmmmmmm.
> 
> pilar
> Senior Member
> ...


Lol, he is using ALL of this for Litigation!


----------



## Domino (Sep 12, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Yo Team X-Treme, I got a new business plan for you. Since the hunter can't keep the meat or horns of the animals they shoot on your place, just use tranquilizers. They could pose for the pic, and be done. You could then "hunt" the same elk time and time again.
> 
> Brandon


LMAO!...greenie to you.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

and if I was T-xtreme I'd be here fightin for my rep.......just sayin.....


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*hal01 get a life*



Hal01 said:


> Interesting that there has been no comment from Pilar, yet he appears to be reading the thread as I type. Hmmmmmm.
> 
> pilar
> Senior Member
> ...


 hal it is time to move on the mods should lock it down all the questions have been ask and i have replyed to the best of my ability , your tracking my post just showes that you A. have nothing better to do with your time B. maybe ??? need to get a job where you don't have time to stalk 2coolers


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> hal it is time to move on the mods should lock it down all the questions have been ask and i have replyed to the best of my ability , your tracking my post just showes that you A. have nothing better to do with your time B. maybe ??? need to get a job where you don't have time to stalk 2coolers


So what gives??? Is x-treme telling us your full of it the truth? Are you a TROLL looking for attention because a lady shot a bigger elk than you?
  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Someone needs to call a processor to see if they require a health certificate for an elk brought in........LOL


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> all the questions have been ask and i have replyed to the best of my ability


Umm....no you haven't. On second thought, maybe you have. I'm confused by this repeatedly redundant obfuscation.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

ROBOWADER said:


> Someone needs to call a processor to see if they require a health certificate for an elk brought in........LOL


Hmmm.......State Vet do you have any input?


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> hal it is time to move on the mods should lock it down all the questions have been ask and i have replyed to the best of my ability , your tracking my post just showes that you A. have nothing better to do with your time B. maybe ??? need to get a job where you don't have time to stalk 2coolers


You started all this, had all your fun , accused someone of doing you wrong (after you shot a nice bull elk at a good price) and now your not having fun and you still HAVE NOT answered questions, I just do not understand this, it is all very confusing.??????


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Hal01 said:


> Interesting that there has been no comment from Pilar, yet he appears to be reading the thread as I type. Hmmmmmm.
> 
> pilar
> Senior Member
> ...





pilar said:


> *hal01 get a life*
> 
> hal it is time to move on the mods should lock it down all the questions have been ask and i have replyed to the best of my ability , your tracking my post just showes that you A. have nothing better to do with your time B. maybe ??? need to get a job where you don't have time to stalk 2coolers


I believe hal01 has found someone else besides Michael Jackson to keep track of,......:slimer:


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

State Vet has no comment because he knows the actual whereabouts of the meat and antlers in question...the antlers are in his living room and the backstraps are in his belly!

:dance:



catchysumfishy said:


> Hmmm.......State Vet do you have any input?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Earl said:


> State Vet has no comment because he knows the actual whereabouts of the meat and antlers in question...the antlers are in his living room and the backstraps are in his belly!
> 
> :dance:


while we wanted to know the truth he ate it?? that bites! sad3sm

someone get a posse together. looks like we're gonna need two ropes!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

OMG, you can't make this stuff up.:ac550:

pilar 
Senior Member
Send Message User Lists 
Last Activity: Today 12:29 PM
*Current Activity: Viewing Thread Another Monster 5X5 Bull Elk!*


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hal01 said:


> OMG, you can't make this stuff up.:ac550:
> 
> pilar
> Senior Member
> ...


 LMAO! I'm starting to wonder about that guy.. he has never nor has Xtreme answered where the head and meat are. Xtreme says ask Pilar. pillar says ask xtreme,,,, eeeerrrrrrrrrrrr Anyone believe he really shot it anymore. I think Chasethis was onto something with the dart gun theory :biggrin:


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

HALO that is priceless, he is viewing that thread, he is probably fuming , steaming and ****** off big time that someone else popped a bigger bull than himself...JEALOUSY wins again


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

just got off the phone with Doreks meat market (409 9256611)and I specifically asked what were the requirements for them to process an elk and they told me "PLENTY OF ICE".......hummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Yo Team X-Treme, I got a new business plan for you. Since the hunter can't keep the meat or horns of the animals they shoot on your place, just use tranquilizers. They could pose for the pic, and be done. You could then "hunt" the same elk time and time again.
> 
> Brandon


after further review of the pic.. that elk has no arse end... looks malnourished, or sick? is that a hip bone under that loose skin? 



pilar said:


> the mods should lock it down all the questions have been ask and i have replyed to the best of my ability


I don't think so.. at least the answering questions part...



rio frio said:


> just got off the phone with Doreks meat market (409 9256611)and I specifically asked what were the requirements for them to process an elk and they told me "PLENTY OF ICE".......hummmmmmmmmmm


you don't say.... hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

From the Texas Animal Health Commission (cut and paste). Pilar may have misspoken, but there are paper trail/tracking requirements when possession is passed.

"
*Identification and Recordkeeping Requirements for Elk*

Rule 40.5, Identification and Recordkeeping Requirements for Elk, went into effect March 4, 2007. The rule is summarized below and can be read in its entirety in the Texas Administrative Code.
Elk moved onto or off of a premises shall be individually identified, with an official identification device which may include an eartag that conforms to the USDA alphanumeric national uniform eartagging system, an animal identification number (AIN) such as an RFID ear tag, or other identification methods approved by the Commission. 
The buyer and seller must maintain records for all elk purchased, or sold, and provide those to commission personnel upon request. Records required to be kept under the provisions of this section shall be maintained for not less than five (5) years. The records shall include the following information: 

Owner's name
Location where the animal was sold or purchased
Official ID and/or Ranch tag (additional field for retag)
Gender/age of animal
Source of animal (if purchased addition)
Movement to another premises
Disposition
Elk located within the state that die of natural or unnatural causes or are harvested by hunting or slaughter should be tested for Chronic Wasting Disease."

I have not seen where a processor is liable for checking such certification/identification but in a purchase of this magnitude it certainly should be provided.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got finished eating some elk steaks; this is meat from last year. I took it to 9th street for my dad and the only thing we were asked is how do we want it distributed. 

P.S. Brandon, you have had me rolling on this thread.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> From the Texas Animal Health Commission (cut and paste). Pilar may have misspoken, but there are paper trail/tracking requirements when possession is passed.
> 
> "
> *Identification and Recordkeeping Requirements for Elk*
> ...


based on this, I wonder what the requirements were before March 4, 2007? Records did not have to be kept?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

drred4 said:


> based on this, I wonder what the requirements were before March 4, 2007? Records did not have to be kept?


Good question but not particularly germaine to an animal killed in 09. There doesn't seem to be a requirment for "back to birth" documentation.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

We are just left to conjecture because Pilar won't answer any questions. Only lurking around looking for an opportune moment to create more confusion. 
X-treme isn't helping either. Either party can save what little face they have left by answering one simple question:
Did the elk lack the proper paper trail?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> We are just left to conjecture because Pilar won't answer any questions. Only lurking around looking for an opportune moment to create more confusion.
> X-treme isn't helping either. Either party can save what little face they have left by answering one simple question:
> Did the elk lack the proper paper trail?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

OK, I just got off the phone with the the Texas State Vet people and they are sayin there is no paperwork necessary once the animal is harvested. I asked her if and when you take the meat to a processor if any paperwork is needed and she said no.

I also asked if she was aware of any red tag program and she had never heard of that either. I talked to a couple of people there and they were not aware of this elk nor had heard anything on this situation.....

I'm more confused than ever now.....


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Brete said:


> OK, I just got off the phone with the the Texas State Vet people and they are sayin there is no paperwork necessary once the animal is harvested. I asked her if and when you take the meat to a processor if any paperwork is needed and she said no.
> 
> I also asked if she was aware of any red tag program and she had never heard of that either. I talked to a couple of people there and they were not aware of this elk nor had heard anything on this situation.....
> 
> I'm more confused than ever now.....


There are "people" and there are "people". I have recieved more incorrect information from state regulatory agency people than I would have expected by polling drunks in a beer joint. There's usually one person in any agency office who knows the regs/law. But whomever answers the phone will give you their worthless opinion. The regs are posted above.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bobby, ddittman08, deebo, Earl, FishinFoolFaron, Hogheaven, huntinguy, igo320, Levelwind, pilar, portalto, redwing2319, rodwade, Seaweed, sofa king, tx1911, txsooner, WilliamH, Zereaux

umm Pilar,, your credibility is dieing a slow death!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Bobby, ddittman08, deebo, Earl, FishinFoolFaron, Hogheaven, huntinguy, igo320, Levelwind, pilar, portalto, redwing2319, rodwade, Seaweed, sofa king, tx1911, txsooner, WilliamH, Zereaux
> 
> umm Pilar,, your credibility is dieing a slow death!


As is Team X-tremes.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Did the guy in Cuero have this much trouble????:spineyes:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> As is Team X-tremes.


true although he isn't sitting there lurking back and forth. either way. :headknock
their answers are not answers in the least bit. actually,, they throw more confusion into the fire they lit.

I think Brandon could be onto something though


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*no lurking , but i will man up*



FishinFoolFaron said:


> We are just left to conjecture because Pilar won't answer any questions. Only lurking around looking for an opportune moment to create more confusion.
> X-treme isn't helping either. Either party can save what little face they have left by answering one simple question:
> Did the elk lack the proper paper trail?


not lurking just freinds that are not members of 2cool looking at the pic's on here 
THE ELK LOOKED POOR WAS NOT PROCESSED , ANIMAL HEALTH COMMISSION COULD NOT TEST IT BECAUSE IT WAS KILLED AND THEY CAN NOT DO THE TEST AFTER 24 HOURS HAVE LAPSED , SO THEY PLACED IT IN A DIPOSAL TRUCK , the paper trail stops where ever X-trem bought it
so i guess it is a zero sum game = we both lost out 
my fault for not knowing about needed paper work


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> As is Team X-tremes.


I think Pilar did more damage to E-xtreme than E-xtreme did to themself, he got his panties in a wad when he found out that someone shot a bigger elk than him and started all sorts of accusations he could not backup, he is the one that drug E-xtreme into this. They just tried to defend themselves. I think they have not come back and said anything because they want to control the damage he has already done,....


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you for the response. Could have eliminated about 18 pages.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

I've read this whole sordid mess and my question is, "Okay, the meat was disposed of in a 'diposal truck'. For $1500, I would have, at the leastest, ask the processor to cut off the horns and skull plate. Where are the horns, Pilar?"
T-HAND


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*My Pm's to Pilar on this matter:*

Private Message: WHERE DID IT START ON 2COOL

10-08-2009, 06:31 PM

pilar 
Senior Member

WHERE DID IT START ON 2COOL

10-08-2009, 06:33 PM

Catchy: Re: WHERE DID IT START ON 2COOL
Quote:
Originally Posted by pilar
Pilar: I BOUGHT THE ELK FROM DAVE , WHO HAD BOUGHT IT FROM SOME TRAPPER , STATE VET REQUIRES POINT OF ORIGEN ON ELK DUE TO CWD DAVE CAN'T PRODUCE REQUIRED DOC'S , HIS MESS LET HIM CLEAN IT UP , HE IS A 2COOL SPONCER SO HE CAN CLEAN UP THIS MESS I AM OUT !!!! THANKS
So what is STATE VET? He got this through our site?

10-08-2009, 07:46 PM

pilar

Pilar:I BOUGHT THE ELK FROM DAVE , WHO HAD BOUGHT IT FROM SOME TRAPPER , STATE VET REQUIRES POINT OF ORIGEN ON ELK DUE TO CWD DAVE CAN'T PRODUCE REQUIRED DOC'S , HIS MESS LET HIM CLEAN IT UP , HE IS A 2COOL SPONCER SO HE CAN CLEAN UP THIS MESS I AM OUT !!!! THANKS

Catchy:So what is STATE VET? He got this through our site?

Pilar:MEAT INSPECTER / Dr burcut , randome check ? all is looking well , the outfitter wouldn't / couldn't produce a point of origen reciept

Catchy:Well i have Elk on my property in Medina so i'm wondering about them now?
Pilar:do you trap and store in a pen ? i think that is the point of orgin
__________________
24/7 hunt&fishPrivate Message: Fw: ask X team about the buzzard farm

10-12-2009, 09:49 PM

pilar

Fw: ask X team about the buzzard farm
Quote:

Pilar:he has a bone yard with 25 animals in it maybe more ? the buzzard farm , buffalo , zebra , axis , and lots of sheep , i ask about it and joked about him haveing a turkey farm , it can be seen off hwy 44 west i guess my elk will be there soon , by by $1600

Catchy: Is the meat no good? What happened with the meat? That's my main question, cwd is no joking matter in this state.

*Pilar-*"_gone baby gone _"
__________________
24/7 hunt&fish

See if y'all can make heads or tails of this?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok, so the meat is gone because it looked sickly... 

hunters discretion? Yep. Xtremes fault? Don't think so... 


ignoring future Pilar posts? Yep.

now, where are the horns?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

pilar said:


> not lurking just freinds that are not members of 2cool looking at the pic's on here
> THE ELK LOOKED POOR WAS NOT PROCESSED , ANIMAL HEALTH COMMISSION COULD NOT TEST IT BECAUSE IT WAS KILLED AND THEY CAN NOT DO THE TEST AFTER 24 HOURS HAVE LAPSED , SO THEY PLACED IT IN A DIPOSAL TRUCK , the paper trail stops where ever X-trem bought it
> so i guess it is a zero sum game = we both lost out
> my fault for not knowing about needed paper work


Pilar something is not right here. I killed an Elk in West Texas and took it to my meat processor here in Victoria. I didn't have any kind of paperwork on the animal, and no one aksed a question. I think you have been had...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

regulator said:


> I think Pilar did more damage to E-xtreme than E-xtreme did to themself, he got his panties in a wad when he found out that someone shot a bigger elk than him and started all sorts of accusations he could not backup, he is the one that drug E-xtreme into this. They just tried to defend themselves. I think they have not come back and said anything because they want to control the damage he has already done,....


I certainly agree that X-treme tried to defend themselves. It appears that the meat was indeed lost due to state requirements which neither party handled correctly. I would have thought that for that cost, X-treme would have known about the paperwork requirement and advised Pilar or facilitated it. I do not know whether both parties are being intentionally vague (understandable where a legal issue exists) or are just poor communicators. Statute requires certain documentation, whether it is uniformly enforced or not. I still don't know whether this requirement was met by the "outfitter", but at this point I don't think we will ever get a straight answer.

My advice to anyone who has elk on their place - read and understand the Texas Animal Health Commission requirements for elk - they even have a little dropdown menu entitled "Elk". They aren't that complicated. Ditto for anyone buying a canned elk hunt.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Pilar something is not right here. I killed an Elk in West Texas and took it to my meat processor here in Victoria. I didn't have any kind of paperwork on the animal, and no one aksed a question. I think you have been had...


When? It appears the statute went into effect in 07. Even if it were effective, as I said I saw nothing requiring verification by a processing facility. I'm not sure how they enforce something like this.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> I certainly agree that X-treme tried to defend themselves. It appears that the meat was indeed lost due to state requirements which neither party handled correctly. I would have thought that for that cost, X-treme would have known about the paperwork requirement and advised Pilar or facilitated it. I do not know whether both parties are being intentionally vague (understandable where a legal issue exists) or are just poor communicators. Statute requires certain documentation, whether it is uniformly enforced or not. I still don't know whether this requirement was met by the "outfitter", but at this point I don't think we will ever get a straight answer.
> 
> My advice to anyone who has elk on their place - read and understand the Texas Animal Health Commission requirements for elk - they even have a little dropdown menu entitled "Elk". They aren't that complicated. Ditto for anyone buying a canned elk hunt.


What do you consider a canned hunt?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> What do you consider a canned hunt?


Kind of like art, I know it when I see it. For starters, any hunt where the animal is planted specifically to be killed. Hunting livestock-type animals that have been habituated towards human activity and are no longer wild. Hunting animals penned into enclosures from which they can't escape. That's a good start. Pen raised quail, 'tower shoots" for pheasants, flighted mallards, tame elks and other exotic animals. Camp deer that come to the sound of corn being shaken in a coffee can and eat from your hand. I don't think it's necessarily immoral to kill these poor dumb critters for meat - but it's not hunting.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have lurked long enough on here and am still very confused as to why the elk meat was not processed and why the horns would be confiscated as well?

I promise you Pilar is not the first person to kill an elk from xtreme and take it in to get processed and there has NEVER been a problem in the past. This is not xtreme's first rodeo!

Was there a problem with the other elk killed?? Not that I have seen or heard of. 

So, why is it ony Pilar's elk with a problem?


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.underhillfarms.com/products/elk-products.html

http://www.elkusa.com/elk_meat.html?gclid=CK3anbq0vZ0CFRHxDAodVjqpig

Here ya go.....


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

WOW !!! What a thread. I may have missed it but was looking for a quick, easy chronological order of events: i.e. Pilar shot Elk, Elk was field dressed, Elk was taken to processor. Elk was consumed later by Pilar. Where and why in that chain of events was the elk confiscated?

But for most of this thread:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

*Geez guys*

I went and read about the CWD regs at Texas animal health commission.

THE REGULATIONS ARE PROPOSED, AND ARE NOT LAW YET.

Plus it is clear they do not apply to animals that have been harvested.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

br1006 said:


> I have lurked long enough on here and am still very confused as to why the elk meat was not processed and why the horns would be confiscated as well?
> 
> I promise you Pilar is not the first person to kill an elk from xtreme and take it in to get processed and there has NEVER been a problem in the past. This is not xtreme's first rodeo!
> 
> ...


It appears a bunch of guys here have been posting about a law that is not even a law.
"
Comments on the TAHC's proposed regulations must be submitted in writing by emailing:​​​​[email protected],
or by mailing them to: TAHC Comments, Box 12966, Austin, Texas 78711-2966. Comments must be received by
November 9. Copies of the text of the proposed regulation may be obtained on the TAHC web site at​
http://www.tahc.state.tx.us​​​​​​​​​. To have a copy faxed or mailed, call the TAHC at 800-550-8242, ext 710.
CWD was first recognized in 1967 in a research facility with captive wild deer in Colorado. Since then, the disease has
also been detected in free-ranging elk in Colorado, in free-ranging deer and elk in Wyoming, South Dakota and New
Mexico, and in free-ranging deer in Utah, Wisconsin, Illinois, West Virginia and New York. In Colorado and
Wyoming, infected moose also have been found.
CWD-infected captive elk herds have been detected and depopulated in Oklahoma, Kansas, Colorado, Nebraska, South
Dakota, Montana, Minnesota and Wisconsin. Infected captive deer herds have been depopulated in Minnesota and
Wisconsin, and in Michigan and New York. As of March 2009, the USDA reported that infected captive elk herds
existed in Colorado and Minnesota. A captive deer herd was under quarantine in Wisconsin.
Dr. Hillman said researchers believe CWD is transmitted when infected elk or deer are in close contact with others, or
when their bodily wastes containing the disease-causing abnormal proteins, or "prions" contaminate feed or water.
Once susceptible animals are exposed, deteriorative changes occur in the animal's brain, eventually causing death.
"Hunters should always avoid sick, staggering or strange-acting animals," said Dr. Hillman. "A number of diseases,
including rabies, could cause erratic behavior. To date, there has been no evidence of spread of CWD to humans, but
hunters should always take precautions when processing wild animals. Wear gloves, goggles and cover the nose and
mouth to avoid blood splatter in wounds or the face. Wash thoroughly after handling an animal carcass. Make reports
about staggering or erratic animals to the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department or the Texas Animal Health
Commission."​
---
 *That still does not explain what happend to the meat.*


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> I went and read about the CWD regs at Texas animal health commission.
> 
> THE REGULATIONS ARE PROPOSED, AND ARE NOT LAW YET.
> 
> Plus it is clear they do not apply to animals that have been harvested.


Smoke.

I posted what is current law and has been since 2007. Further legislation has been proposed, and bills introduced, re CWD.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Sunuvabiscuit, what a clusterfug!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*dang right*



Pablo said:


> Sunuvabiscuit, what a clusterfug!


i bought the hunt then catch holy H** for 22 pages and still can't figure out i am wrong ,Xtrem is wrong , STATE is wrong , what a dang mess sad3smsad3sm
ALL I CAN SAY IS MY CHECK CLEARED THE BANK AND I GOT NOTHING BUT A HEAD ACHE , NO MEAT NO HEAD NO NOTHING


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Change your settings, I'm only on page 8.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Hick, i must be doing something right, i'm only on page 6.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm set on 60 posts per page. Only on page 4 but this is still too long and confusing. Like watching a bad wreck... I just can't look away! lol


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

This has been just a huge mess. The real question at hand, if PILAR is going thru all this BS for 1 elk, I wonder what kind of head ache the other guy who shot 3 elk the other day is going thru lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ahhhhhh, much better.. page 4  LMAO

hunt advertised, drove to location $50

elk shot quickly, meat sent to packer, meat dumped in buzzard pile, horns too, check cashed $1500

hunter has photo... meatless


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

sea sick said:


> This has been just a huge mess. The real question at hand, if PILAR is going thru all this BS for 1 elk, I wonder what kind of head ache the other guy who shot 3 elk the other day is going thru lol


None! He was smart enough to process his own meat.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

sea sick said:


> This has been just a huge mess. The real question at hand, if PILAR is going thru all this BS for 1 elk, I wonder what kind of head ache the other guy who shot 3 elk the other day is going thru lol


He took care of it in-house.
T.K.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I heard the landowner who claims those elk as his, rich dude out of Victoria, has something in the works thanks to the help of his buddies report here finding out what happened to them.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> I heard the landowner who claims those elk as his, rich dude out of Victoria, has something in the works thanks to the help of 2cool photos finding out what happened to them.


LMAO-Stir thuh pot butt lick !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

they were his childrens pets, named after each one of them


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Were they named Ima, Ura and Hesa?


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm voting this as the all time most confusing thread in the history of 2cool, or at least for the past several years I've been a member.

Pilar you wouldn't catch so much heck if you'd make a little more since out of your posts; if nothing else, responding in non-jibberish would help tremendously. 

I'm so lost I don't know heads from tails about what's going on in this mess, but if indeed Xtreme is at fault then you should be entitled to a refund regardless of CWD or NOT, just as long as it was the outfitters fault that it was confiscated. Plain and simple. I don't know why you would say the state is wrong, and even if they were that's a lost cause. 

So was it the processors decision, the state's decision or your decision to throw it in the "safer than sorry" pile? If it was the processors decision, then you need to find out why, and follow up from there. They might need to refund your costs. Follow up with the state as well. If nothing else, I think these would both point back towards Xtreme if it was a paper work issue. If it was your decision, I wish you would request this thread to be deleted so that it would save some people a huge headache!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> I heard the landowner who claims those elk as his, rich dude out of Victoria, has something in the works thanks to the help of his buddies report here finding out what happened to them.


LMAO.. There you go...:spineyes:


----------

